# SRs and RBs comparison



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

I searched around a bit and couldn't really find quite this answered.

I will most likely get an s13 and I am now figuring out what engine to put in. I realize the SR20DET is cheaper and easier to put in, and you can mod the crap out of it. But I also know that the RBs are more powerful. Now, I, as many others, are just wannabe racers, but even wannabe racers don't really go over 120. My friend told me that the RBs are better just for that super high end stuff, like they can keep on going after 120. I don't really plan on going quite that fast.

Basically, are the RBs very similar to the SRs in terms of 0-100 times? If they are, then I see not much of a point in going through all the effort in getting the RB26DETT. Money isn't much of an issue; it's a father son project thing I'm getting pretty much subsidized for this. So if I'm just looking at a car with "low-end" 0-100 stuff, what is the best engine to get?

Fine, don't answer this too thoroughly. A link to a comparison/spec site would be helpful so I can figure it out on my own. Thanks.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you havent searched too well. RB's can be had for less than the cost of an SR. the RB26 cant be, but there's also no need for it. the RB's will give you much more torque, which is what you need for quick acceleration. not many people are going SR these days because of the ease of the RB swap. dont forget about the little CA either tho. these can be had for quite cheap as well. i dont have any links offhand, but you also didnt search very well.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

CA's Rock I love mine.... Even though Opiums RB makes me look like weak sauce


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> CA's Rock I love mine.... Even though Opiums RB makes me look like weak sauce


If i ever swap the choice for me will be RB or CA. Opiums car made be tear up from the burnout, but the CA would be "easy" to fit into my 90 240.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> CA's Rock I love mine.... Even though Opiums RB makes me look like weak sauce


how's that CA coming? where's our pics? do the headlights go down yet? hahaha, yeah, i saw you on NICO


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Why does everyone have a 'friend' that obviously doesnt know anything?

Listen to me.

-RB20 is same sort of power to SR20 (respons similar to same mods pretty much) and is cheaper to buy but more expensive to modify. Why? 6 coil packs, 6 spark plugs, 6 runners on the manifold, weired ass intercooler pipe design.

-SR20 gearboxes are stronger than RB20 gearboxes

-SR20 is a slightly newer engine and will generally have less k's but its not a point worth considering.

-Forget the weight difference of an RB, you will never notice.

-RB20 and SR20 will give you similar quarter mile times in stock/mild tune form

-Both RB20 and SR20 stock turbos are crap. The bigger RB20 turbo is offset by its inability to run high boost due to its ceramic exhaust wheel. Budget on replacing either turbo.

-There seems to be a bit more technical support in the US for the SR


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Joel said:


> Why does everyone have a 'friend' that obviously doesnt know anything?
> 
> Listen to me.
> 
> ...



U left me speachless Joel :thumbup:


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

Joel said:


> Why does everyone have a 'friend' that obviously doesnt know anything?
> 
> Listen to me.
> 
> ...


what can i do about the rb20 gearboxes


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Dont buy one! Or swap in an RB25 gearbox. I would say that you should just go all out RB25. That is unless you want to run with the big doggies and get an RB26! As long as your dads rich.
:thumbup:


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

silzilla said:


> Dont buy one! Or swap in an RB25 gearbox. I would say that you should just go all out RB25. That is unless you want to run with the big doggies and get an RB26! As long as your dads rich.
> :thumbup:


dont need dad to do that, i get em cheap, friends in oki gonna help me. 
by the way ppl, i finally found some pics of my silvia and mymom's supra. ill scan it on my comp and post it somewhere then bring it on here cuz i cannot attach here. dont know why. i cant even give myself an avatar.

by the way silzilla, what do i need to do in order to have rb25 tranny to go with rb20det?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> how's that CA coming? where's our pics? do the headlights go down yet? hahaha, yeah, i saw you on NICO


Ummm Pix are comming..... and the headlights are still a mystery... wuts ur sn on nico anyways?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Ummm Pix are comming..... and the headlights are still a mystery... wuts ur sn on nico anyways?



if you want to swing by again this week I can take pics for ya and put them up. Is everything put back together the way it should have been in the first place? Send me a PM if you want to stop by for pictArs  I don't usually answer the phone. You got lucky last time haha


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

silzilla said:


> Dont buy one! Or swap in an RB25 gearbox. I would say that you should just go all out RB25. That is unless you want to run with the big doggies and get an RB26! As long as your dads rich.
> :thumbup:


Thanks for the help. Another question, then.

So can the RB26 be not as modified, since it is, stock, a more powerful engine? The logic I am hooked on is that the SR20 can be easily modified, stuff like intake-header-exhaust as basics, and new turbo in there, and it can get really high HP etc relatively easy. What I am basically wondering then, is this: Is there no point in getting the more pain-in-the-neck swap to RB26DETT other than for props and some higher end preformance?

Oh, and yea I guess I've been looking wrong for searching about it. Point me to a site that teaches about the SR/RB series and maybe talks about the differences? I've got limited experience with Nissans, and I'm not much knowledged on different models and engines.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

The reason the sr20 is easier to modify is because parts are readily available here in the US because people have been swapping them alot longer than the RBs. Once the RB catches up in popularity, it too will be the same, but will also face the same price inflation as the SR. Each engine is easy to modify, given you have the correct parts and know how. As for a site to direct you to for more info... read the stickies on this one.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah Kristian, you can get away with putting in a stock RB26 and have the same power as a mild tune SR20. But for the cost of the RB26 and the install hassles I guarantee you will get more bang for buck out of an RB20, SR20 or CA18.

Id stick with one of the smaller capacity engines, but its up to you in the end. Then again, if I pop my engine id seriously consider an RB25DET...


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

rb20det+rb25tranny??? good?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I can tell you that the RB26 is well worth it for sure! You will quick learn who has parts and ill tell you what. You can get a lot of parts for a good price when you contact the right people. [email protected] , www.rbmotoring.com .
The power the 26 can make and not even break a sweat is awsome! If you want a 400WHP daily driven reliable machine, then the 26 is the candidate. I have worked on many SRs running similar WHP, but the reliability just is not there.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

haterOFhonda said:


> rb20det+rb25tranny??? good?


anybody?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

What's so good about the RB25DET transmission?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kristian said:


> What's so good about the RB25DET transmission?


Pssh!!! OMG!!!! You don't know?!?! OMG... i dont either....


Is the 25 a 6spd or 5spd? I think that may have something to do with it? Maybe?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

The RB25 gearbox has the same internals as the 300zx tt gearbox. It is a 5 speed and pretty sturdy. If you want to go 6 speed you will have to make a custom adapter plate and throw a richmond gearbox from a c5 vette on there. Otherwise you could spend huge dollars and fit the supra getrag box on as well. I am going to be putting a richmond 6 speed on because it is fairly cheap to replace, and is pretty sturdy as well. If anyone would like to purchase an adapter plate for the richmond 6 speed to an rb motor let me know. It will motivate me to get it done!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Guys read Nizmodores RB transmission sticky


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Pull apart a SR20DET five speed (S13/S14) and pull apart a R32 RB20DET 5 speed, get out the vernier calipers then measure the gear faces and weep.....same box, same gears, same strengh.....diffrent ratios....thats it......

S15 trans...well I haven't pulled one apart yet, so I honestly don't know......

If you want a real gearbox (for RWD), use the R33 GTS-T or VL Commodore Turbo (If you can find one) 5 Speed.....

In my view the RB20DET doesn't have that many advantages over the SR20, still I'd prefer it to a RB20DET anyday......the starting point I belive is a RB25DE (not DET) then move up....but still alot of people have got great power (if a high revs) out of RB20DET's and they are very smooth motors, much smoother than a SR20DET......


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Anyway the main reason why RB20 (FS5 and hybrids) transmissions die is due to people putting ceramic clutches on them......I've seen them handle over 220rwkw fine, yet as soon as you wack a caramic clutch on them, bam! they die.....still the trans dipite what you hear is a good peice of equipment, well suited to lighter weigh cars and cars where trans tunnel space is limited (the R33/MX7 boxes are F**king huge!!!!)

As with RB motors....start with the king, RB30DETT....lol....or be diffrent and put a blower on it....I've heard of a supercharged RB26DE....well RB26DER now....lol....and I've built a RB30ER....and the next project is a RB25DER, vvt for the VL...

Oh well my car came with a RB to start with (and its not a Nissan!)  (I can just see the look on Joels face now.....stupid Holden bogan!!!) 

as for the SR? I don't have much luck with them  a few warped blocks has clouded my view of them. Not to say they are not powerful, its just I don't like them very much....... 

Oh and can opium host a few more pics for me?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Maybe I will start with the SR20DET (is this the largest SR model?) and when/if I kill that engine for some reason, I get the RB, since this is my first swap, I'll get some experience and then I get to move on to better things .


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The RB is a harder swap due to things like gearbox mounts, engine mounts etc.....still the RB is a much better motor than the SR......


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

The s14 will take the RB with the same mods required as with the s13, correct?

And the SR20DET will directly swap in?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

It should be....never worked on a S14, so I don't know


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Anyway the main reason why RB20 (FS5 and hybrids) transmissions die is due to people putting ceramic clutches on them......I've seen them handle over 220rwkw fine, yet as soon as you wack a caramic clutch on them, bam! they die.....still the trans dipite what you hear is a good peice of equipment, well suited to lighter weigh cars and cars where trans tunnel space is limited (the R33/MX7 boxes are F**king huge!!!!)
> 
> As with RB motors....start with the king, RB30DETT....lol....or be diffrent and put a blower on it....I've heard of a supercharged RB26DE....well RB26DER now....lol....and I've built a RB30ER....and the next project is a RB25DER, vvt for the VL...
> 
> ...


I have had good luck with cryotreating, polishing the tooth tops then subjecting the gears to severe shotpeening and using redline shockproof heavy in getting the fragile FF nissan trannys to live.

These techniques should work well on the FR trannys as well. The shotpeening process is sorta elaborate and exacting for it to work right. I can post how to do it if anyone is interested.

Mike


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Were you doing this to the dog gear teeth or the actual gears themselves?


----------

